

Comic Sans helps you learning? - daralthus
http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/more-difficult-fonts-improve-learning-110113.html

======
lylejohnson
Title should probably read "Comic Sans helps you learn?", unless it's a
brilliant stab at irony.

~~~
unwind
Or "Comic Sans helps your learning", for a smaller fix. :)

------
dabeeeenster
My friend who runs a child daycare centre told me (after I made a joke about
the amount of Comic Sans on the walls) that Comic Sans is one of the only
fonts on her computer that has the tail on the lower case a shown correctly.

Consequently it helps her children learn how to write.

So there you go.

~~~
kijinbear
I can't deny that when you're first learning to write, you should be looking
at fonts that closely resemble the way English alphabets are usually drawn. I
hate people who write "a" the way it appears right here! Comic Sans fills this
educational role because it has its roots in comic books, where everything
inside those speech bubbles used to be hand drawn.

Of course, Comic Sans is by no means the only font that has this property, and
there are far better alternatives. Unfortunately, Comic Sans is the only such
font that comes with every Windows PC by default, and kids love it.

------
dmaz
Computer Modern helped me learning.

------
macco
Please use Comic Serif!

